# tiny bee loaded with pollen



## baybee (Jan 10, 2016)

Saw this tiny bee today, which landed on my hand for a minute to catch a breath in strong wind.
Must be some kind of solitary bee; it's 1/4" long:

















Different bee, time, and location:


----------



## HuskerBee (Apr 28, 2018)

The solitary bees are out in full force here now. If only they would emerge soon enough to help with fruit tree pollination in the spring, I never see the numbers of them at that time of year like now.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

I am yet to see that kind of bee in person.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I never knew there were so many bees until I started beekeeping. I just didn't have my eyes open before. Now it is almost automatic that I look at every flower I pass looking to see if my honey bees are on it. I almost always see some bee of some sort or even a different type of fly. I just never knew how many pollinators there were until I opened my eyes.


----------



## blugarden (Sep 11, 2018)

Awww cute. I haven't seen one in person up close.


----------

